
HexaDb – A graph database on RocksDb using triples - shaolincoder
https://github.com/angshuman/hexadb
======
shaolincoder
This is a triplestore based on RocksDb. I have been working on this for a
while. Adding more query capabilities. The query language is JSON based (as
opposed to SPARQL) and I hope easier to understand and reason about. Don't get
me wrong, I think SPARQL is very powerful, but I am focusing on how we can
think of normal JSON documents as graph structures and easily query them.

The read/write performance is also quite good because the underlying store is
RocksDb - using the default configurations for now.

Looking for users, feedback and contributions. Hope you enjoy it.

